

Professor suggests Nobels peace prize to Snowden - faceplanter
http://www.vk.se/934383/umeaproffesorn-ge-snowden-fredspriset

======
faceplanter
Google translated:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vk.se%2F934383%2Fumeaproffesorn-
ge-snowden-fredspriset)

